# Yeah Me Too



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Me Too is a very small coffee shop in Clintonville. If the place had a motto - it would be: just coffee - no perks and no pretense. YMT sells four types of coffee to take home to your coffee machine and usually has one type available to drink when you drop in. There is no place to sit, no Wi Fi, no gimmicks, no frills - just coffee. Everything is simple - hence no phone, no web site, no marketing - they just sell coffee. There may be a few baked goods from Pattycake Vegan Bakery and/or Wellness Forum Foods (Del Sroufe) in case you need a snack as you head out the door but that is more of an afterthought - maybe even a public service. (review via http://cmhgourmand.wordpress.com)

More...


----------

